# Western Flyer Serial Number



## Ron (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi Guys,
Good morning. 
Does anyone know where I can find a list of serial numbers for what I believe to be pre war Western Flyer.
Serial number G45819 A.
I know the bike has a mixture of parts.
Thanks again fo


r the help, I'm new at this.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 30, 2021)

The bike is made by Cleveland Welding Co. (CWC) 1951








						Cleveland Welding Co. (Roadmaster) -
					

CWC started producing bikes in September of 1935. The serial number location of CWC bicycles from 1935-1956 is located underneath the bottom bracket. The early bikes (1935-36) could have used a serial starting with XX, Z , or A. The very early bikes starting with XX or Z appear rather crude (Fig...




					vintageamericanbicycles.com


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 31, 2021)

It's the 'Super' model, looked like this.


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> It's the 'Super' model, looked like this.View attachment 1505411



Wowza, super cool. Thank you so much for the reply.
Any idea on a fair price for the one I posted?
The guy's asking $450, I thought that's a bit high, but I honestly don't know.
I'm new to this hobby.
Thank again, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 31, 2021)

Ron said:


> Wowza, super cool. Thank you so much for the reply.
> Any idea on a fair price for the one I posted?
> The guy's asking $450, I thought that's a bit high, but I honestly don't know.
> I'm new to this hobby.
> Thank again, greatly appreciated.



Way too much! Wrong wheels, fenders, seat, tank. Chain ring too I'd say, though it was used on lower end WF's.


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2021)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Way too much! Wrong wheels, fenders, seat, tank. Chain ring too I'd say, though it was used on lower end WF's.



Thank you sir,
The person selling it did mention that it was not all original and had a mixture of parts.
I don't want to insult anyone by making an offer, any idea on a fair price?
I was thinking maybe $200.00?
Once again, thank so much for your time and help.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Oct 31, 2021)

2-250 would be reasonable.


----------



## Ron (Oct 31, 2021)

Apologies for the bother, any I.D. on this one?
S/N R554607
As far as I can find it may be a 52, 57, or 67.
People an on here have helped me out tremendously (thank you too very much) but I can't seem to pin it down.
Thanks again.


----------



## stezell (Oct 31, 2021)

It's a Columbia like the green, it's older than a 67, should clean up pretty good. 
Sean


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 31, 2021)

1951-2 built by Westfield for Goodyear. Not everything is a Schwinn! V/r Shawn


----------

